# Compte Hotmail dans Mail en IMAP



## davidoffski (1 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
j'a trouvé un moyen de configurer mon adresse hotmail.com en compte IMAP au lieu de POP dans mon iphone, au lieu de créer un compte hotmail il faut créer un compte Microsoft Exchange avec compte serveur d'envoi : m.hotmail.com et ça fonctionne parfaitement.
J'aimerais savoir maintenant si il est possible de configurer la même chose dans Mail sur Mac OS Lion ? car quand je crée un compte hotmail, on pas le choix de le laisser en compte POP, j'ai essayé de le faire comme ça et de changer ensuite le serveur d'envoi pop3.live.com avec le m.hotmail.com mais là pas de connection...

merci pour votre aide


----------



## karamelmhou (1 Février 2012)

Un compte Exchange ne fonctionne pas de la même façon qu'un compte IMAP.

Il n'est malheureusement pas possible de faire la même chose sur Mac OS X que sur iOS : le protocole utilisé par iOS pour se connecter à un serveur Exchange se nomme ActiveSync, et n'est pas disponible sur Mac OS X.

Il doit bien exister quelques bidouilles pour que ça fonctionne à l'aide de logiciels tiers, mais c'est du bricolage et ça peut ne plus fonctionner du jour au lendemain.


----------



## davidoffski (2 Février 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse très claire


----------

